
Self-Sovereign Digital Identity - Moodles
https://sovrin.org/
======
gcb0
from the site design and vague (libertarian) claims I am going to assume this
is about a cryptocurrency and click Flag. kthxbye

~~~
Moodles
I don't think there is any cryptocurrency involved.

